# Creosote running down outside of chimney inside



## ~WADE~ (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm renting an old summer cabin on a lake in western New York. The place has a fairly large fisher wood stove with about three sections of single wall pipe. I noticed one day when I got it pretty hot not paying attention that there was something glow bright red running down the chimney. Figured I got it to hot with wet wood and some ran down.......no big deal. Then it got continuously worse. It got to the point overtime I closed up the air and closed the fuel to make it last for the day while at work it would run down like no other. The land lord and i came to the conclusion it must have been the wet wood that somebody had sold me. He replaced the three sections of pipe and I bought seasoned ash and cherry. Now overnight there is a puddle under the elbow and the entire pipe is covered again and when I try to open it up to warm up in the morning the place fills with smoke because its burning off. 


And no I am not new to the wood stove scene. Have grown up with one at home and our hunting camp and have never had a problem like this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Wade


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 28, 2015)

Have you swept the chimney?
Have you taken a look at the cap?
One or the other or BOTH might be plugged from burning wet wood.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 28, 2015)

Which way are the male fittings on the pipe aiming?  Towards or away from the stove?


----------



## ~WADE~ (Jan 28, 2015)

I have swept it and checked the cap and they are both good.

The female ends are pointing up towards the ceiling.


----------



## Dhenley (Jan 28, 2015)

Check the connection from the stove pipe to the chimney system at the support box. I have seen a lot of people install these systems without using the drip less smoke adapter. Basically the drip less adapter creates a positive connection from stove pipe to chimney. Without this piece, the last section of stove pipe is just stuffed into the chimney and its not a great connection. If the female ends of the pipe are pointed up, then the connection from stove pipe to chimney pipe has to be the problem.


----------



## ~WADE~ (Jan 28, 2015)

It doesn't have one because I took it apart and its exactly what you said. It is shoved up into the double walled pipe and that is where the majority of my problem is coming from. thank you ill look into that adapter.


----------



## Dhenley (Jan 28, 2015)

Also, If you have 90 Elbows on the stove pipe. Make sure they are not adjustable elbows, although these are nice from an installation stand point. They are not sealed up very well, and could allow leakage to take place. Adjustable elbows will articulate to be used when the angle is not a perfect 45 or 90, so they help make a difficult installation a bit easier, but they will add to your leakage problem.


----------



## ~WADE~ (Jan 28, 2015)

it does have one of those also. although it hasn't leaked from that yet


----------



## bholler (Jan 28, 2015)

post a picture of it we might be able to give you better input There really should be no way for it to run out if the top pipe slides into the bottom one.  Now the fact that you have that much creosote running is not good but that is another issue.  Post pics please


----------



## ~WADE~ (Jan 28, 2015)

i will take one in the am for sure


----------

